# Calling the older Games Workshop nerds....Bloodbowl!



## The Groke (Dec 20, 2007)

Is coming to a gaming platform of your choice soon....


----------



## jcsd (Dec 20, 2007)

Suprised it's taken this long. Given the success of Speedball I and II and the moderate success of Brutal Sports Football in the early nineties.


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2007)

cool. Can't see the screenshots.  Does it look a bit like madden, but with ogres and stuff?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2007)

Crazy! I used to love that game, is it turn based or real time?


----------



## The Groke (Dec 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Crazy! I used to love that game, is it turn based or real time?





There is a bit on Rock, Paper, Shogun about it with some screenshots and on there (in the comments) they reckon it is both/either depending on your preference....


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> There is a bit on Rock, Paper, Shogun about it with some screenshots and on there (in the comments) they reckon it is both/either depending on your preference....




ooohhh...  now that's me interested.


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Dec 20, 2007)

I wonder if the great itchy feeters are in it ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> ooohhh...  now that's me interested.



And me, can you imagine, online play, leagues!!


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> And me, can you imagine, online play, leagues!!



absolutely.  

by the way - from looking at that earlier link, there seems to be an online league set up for the board game.  called FUMBBL.  Could be interesting...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 20, 2007)

Why not just introduce american football to wow....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2007)

Never got to play the original game but always wanted to.  The screenshots look


----------



## Mapped (Dec 20, 2007)

I used to love a bit of bloodbowl  

I'd completely forgotten about that game, it brings back some memories, we used to break it out to take a breather from epic warhammer and 40k games

I've not touched a games workshop figure for about 10 years and I'm just thinking about all the paint, the glue, the dice, the tape measures and all the money I must have spent on that particular hobby


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Why not just introduce american football to wow....



What would be the point? I want a stand alone game I can play for free online not a monthly subscription based game of level up grind.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 20, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Why not just introduce american football to wow....


 
get to fuck...

and I had you down as one of the more sensible gamers on here..

just goes to show how wrong you can be....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2007)

Pingu said:
			
		

> get to fuck...
> 
> and I had you down as one of the more sensible gamers on here..
> 
> just goes to show how wrong you can be....


LOL! *whispers* He also likes Terminator 3 as well.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 20, 2007)

No no! The best thing about Blood Bowl, for me anyway, was spending such a long time carefully painting, making and creating your team you never actually got to play a game! I suppose it wouldn't work with WoW because an ideal Blood Bowl game would have twitch skills, you'd need a controller. But if you could turn that off and run it as a championship manager (with orcs, dwarves and elves) I'd be very happy. I want lots of character screens I can drag and drop different shaped magic gloves and boots onto and an online league that if you win points in you can buy new players like treants and giants. If there could be some solid console gaming too I'd enjoy that also.

As it is the screenshots look OK but theres not enough explosions...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> LOL! *whispers* He also likes Terminator 3 as well.



 

I liked the gigantic nuclear explosion at the end and got very excited about seeing it and refused to believe the pre-release rumours it was utterly crap such was my faith in the Terminator (now thoroughly stomped on) Sadly it was shite.. I'll admit that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I liked the gigantic nuclear explosion at the end and got very excited about seeing it and refused to believe the pre-release rumours it was utterly crap such was my faith in the Terminator (now thoroughly stomped on) Sadly it was shite.. I'll admit that.



LIES! You loved it, admit it!


----------



## kained&able (Dec 20, 2007)

bout time a speedball 3 came out in my opinion i would be much more intrested! and bouncer don't worry im sure there will be ample oppitunity to customise your little action figures as much as your heart desires.

dave


----------



## Mooncat (Dec 20, 2007)

@ being an "older Games Workshop nerd"

Still - if its as half as cracking as DoW then I'm in


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2007)

Heh yeah DoW was pretty cool although damn shame they never went the points route and allowed you to put together an army to play with...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 21, 2007)

kained&able said:
			
		

> bout time a speedball 3 came out in my opinion i would be much more intrested! and bouncer don't worry im sure there will be ample oppitunity to customise your little action figures as much as your heart desires.
> 
> dave



Agreed, and there is a shocking lack of decent freeware versions of Speedball 2 (i.e that are easy to set up)


----------



## The Groke (Dec 21, 2007)

Mooncat said:
			
		

> @ being an "older Games Workshop nerd"




Nah - revel in it!


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> and an online league that if you win points in you can buy new players like treants and giants.







			
				me said:
			
		

> there seems to be an online league set up for the board game. called FUMBBL. Could be interesting...



apparently things have moved on since I last played Blood Bowl about twenty years ago.  You can now use points from victories in order to buy new players like treants.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 21, 2007)

TBH i never read the rules...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 21, 2007)

custom teams but tbh the game play better be good becuase those are seriously out of date graphics with some flakly looking background elements (damnit my minds' failing today whatever the word is for elements foregorund and background shaders that's it... )  shaders and the block context of the player charachters are bloody awrful second year release dreamcast level... 

moreover i can never forgive gaems workshop for killing dead all independant comic stores in this country... fucking steve jackson...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 21, 2007)

Hmm my local comic shop that co-existed with a games work shop and a local roleplaying game shop for many years despite no effort from its staff finally shut because it was to be replaced with a cafe cous cous. I blame cafe cous cous. 

anyway I stuck with 2000ad well after abandoning my box of mashed plastic soldiers and acrylic paint...

The blood bowl game people also made this, which i never played: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaos_League


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> moreover i can never forgive gaems workshop for killing dead all independant comic stores in this country... fucking steve jackson...


I don't think he had that much to do with it tbh. The collapse of the comics industry was due to a number of factors, one was the stupid way they treated their fans with things like multi covers etc which help create an artificial collectors secondary market (and idiotic crossovers storyline).

Other things like desperatly trying to tie in with films on the false logic that the movie goer will buy the comic too. Also cultural shifts such as the rise of video gaming had a big effect along with the early to mid 90s collectable playing card games.

On the distribution side of things it didn't help when the sell or return policy was revoked, causing small shops to have to play safe and buy only the top sellers...oh yeah and that utterly wanky mid 90s obsession with fucking posable action figures. 





 (guess who used to be a collector and very nearly a comic retailer at one point...)


----------



## Cloud (Dec 22, 2007)

I was so bad I would catch the bus from school and hang out in games workshop checking out the latest figures. 

Wouldn't give me a job when I left school though. Told me they didn't employ enthusiasts and then and a few months later finds my fricken Dungeon Master from D&D working there... bastods! 

Still got all the figures somewhere. Amazed the kids at my figure painting skills recently 

I used to sell comics


----------



## Cloud (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## The Groke (Dec 23, 2007)

Now that brings back some memories.....I had the set on the left.


*goes out to buy a copy of White Dwarf*


----------



## Mooncat (Dec 23, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Nah - revel in it!



Nah - The ladies view my offer to 'come see my 5000 point undead army' as a very strained sexual metaphor and I'm left clutching a copy of White Dwarf looking at pictures of wood elves's


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Crazy! I used to love that game, is it turn based or real time?



The new version (legendary edition) is both!

Just downloading it now from steam. Will report in due course.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 23, 2011)

I like this quote from the official website.



> The game is a combination of a tactical game and a sports game [...]



Like the latter is never ordinarily the former.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 24, 2011)

I believe you can still buy the boardgame..


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 24, 2011)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> No no! The best thing about Blood Bowl, for me anyway, was spending such a long time carefully painting, making and creating your team you never actually got to play a game!



I loved painting minatures.  The actual games would always descend into nerdy bickering within the first few turns.


----------



## Santino (Feb 24, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> nerdy bickering


 
Nerdy Bickering! How is old Nerdy? Haven't seen him for years.


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 24, 2011)

Santino said:


> Nerdy Bickering! How is old Nerdy? Haven't seen him for years.


 
He's a programmer now, married Brenda, 2 kids, still wears his Iron Maiden t-shirt down the pub.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 24, 2011)

Brenda Bickering. Nice ring to it.


----------



## cypher79 (Feb 24, 2011)

I remember when i was about 12 i got some of the minatures i'd painted put up in the local Games Workshop display cabinet, i was well chuffed 

i didnt tell them that i'd nicked those minatures from their shop tho........


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 24, 2011)

cypher79 said:


> I remember when i was about 12 i got some of the minatures i'd painted put up in the local Games Workshop display cabinet, i was well chuffed
> 
> i didnt tell them that i'd nicked those minatures from their shop tho........


----------



## ericjarvis (Feb 24, 2011)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> No no! The best thing about Blood Bowl, for me anyway, was spending such a long time carefully painting, making and creating your team you never actually got to play a game! I suppose it wouldn't work with WoW because an ideal Blood Bowl game would have twitch skills, you'd need a controller. But if you could turn that off and run it as a championship manager (with orcs, dwarves and elves) I'd be very happy. I want lots of character screens I can drag and drop different shaped magic gloves and boots onto and an online league that if you win points in you can buy new players like treants and giants. If there could be some solid console gaming too I'd enjoy that also.
> 
> As it is the screenshots look OK but theres not enough explosions...


 
Not interested without getting to paint up the players. Without all that investment in them it's only a fraction of the fun.

I still have quite a few of my teams despite not having played in over a decade. The Insanitary Bengals (a team of sewer elves), Red Dwarf Belgravia and Surreal Madrid (including various forms of artillery largely made from Milliput).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> The new version (legendary edition) is both!
> 
> Just downloading it now from steam. Will report in due course.


 
Excellent!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 1, 2011)

It's really hard to win a game. Even on easy.


----------



## Cloud (Mar 1, 2011)

Warhammer online failing so badly was a crime!

Jeez the lore and feel of the game pissed on wow but blizzard have (no sorry had) a1 tech support (thanks for the ban).

If only Blizzard had taken all the lore, graphics and sound from warhammer and made wow2 cos wow is far too manga'ish shitty lore bollocks. GW really stuck with the Tolkein and D&D theme well but Blizzard?? I mean common space ships and fucking gnomes? ..and lore that nobody understands. Still, the user interface and support killed warhammer which makes me sad. SHould have given me that job - Karma you tossers


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm going to stick with this for a bit as it's reasonably entertaining. But the biggest problem with it is that it doesn't require the player skill levels of, say, fifa but nor does it have the strategic certainty of chess. I've tried out a few different teams and each game seems slightly weighted in the AI's favour. If a player has a clear run to the touchdown line but is in one player's tackle zone, nine times out of ten the AI will dodge the tackle where as it seems reduced if I find myself in the same position. And that's with my players having the dodge skill. 
Hopefully it'll improve as my players level but then I assume my oponents will have levelled too? Just seems loaded in the AI's favour at the moment. I win the odd match. Never had a sniff of any prestige yet from winning a tournament.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 2, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm going to stick with this for a bit as it's reasonably entertaining. But the biggest problem with it is that it doesn't require the player skill levels of, say, fifa but nor does it have the strategic certainty of chess. I've tried out a few different teams and each game seems slightly weighted in the AI's favour. If a player has a clear run to the touchdown line but is in one player's tackle zone, nine times out of ten the AI will dodge the tackle where as it seems reduced if I find myself in the same position. And that's with my players having the dodge skill.
> Hopefully it'll improve as my players level but then I assume my oponents will have levelled too? Just seems loaded in the AI's favour at the moment. I win the odd match. Never had a sniff of any prestige yet from winning a tournament.


 
My Orcs are still unbeaten in the one player campaign, think they're about 280 point team now... Must just be you


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 2, 2011)

280 point team? Mine are 1,300 point team and have been winning sod all  don't think i'm playing 'campaign' though. Playing the tournaments.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 2, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> 280 point team? Mine are 1,300 point team and have been winning sod all  don't think i'm playing 'campaign' though. Playing the tournaments.


 
Yeh, sorry.. meant 2,800point. Cant stop reverting it to the old school points system. That is the 'campaign' as such, I haven't lost a tournament yet (or a match for that matter, drawn one or two). Maybe down to team choice or something, who knows.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 2, 2011)

From what I've been reading online some guy had similar problems until he started playing with the lizardmen. I've played with a few different teams and skaven the most. Would like to start winning with high elves as they have finesse. They get touchdowns easily but find it hard to tackle. I was trying to avoid the strategy of brute force and ignorance as that approach seems favoured by most. Perhaps it is that strategy that wins the most hence people use it?


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2011)

I play with Dark Elves - nice combination of brawn and skill.  I stopped playing just before the Blood Bowl.  Might go back and finish it off.  If you get dodge and block it improves the life span of your players loads.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I play Orcs, because I've pretty much always played Orcs (or Skaven) in BB. My team is very specifically geared up though. They are not all about brute force, although the line of scrimmage is very strong, 1 troll, 3 black orcs, all with skills like guard, block, stand firm etc etc.

However, beyond that its essentially a running team... Couple of goblins with insane skill levels as they score so many TD's, both have mine have block/dodge, nerves of steel, sure feet, ex MA... and more.

Then blitzers with ex MA and dodge, other skills to boot.

A catcher who, again, has looooads of skills because he picks up points fast.

Then the linesman are a mix, ones a kicker, couple defence inclined, couple to add to the scrimmage if needed.

You just need a really clear idea of how your teams going to play, mine is strong up front, flood the opponents half, get the ball as quick as possible, score. My teams a winning team but they always concede, don't think I've ever kept a clean sheet (especially against quick teams).

Hmm, dunno about Lizardmen... I seem to beat them fairly easily, chaos are more of a challenge ime.


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, I struggle against strong teams like Chaos.  Dark Elves don't have any "monsters" up front.  Nobody has strength above 3.  You have to get round it with skills.

Elves are easy, they might score at the start but before long they're in a bloody heap in their medical centre.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 2, 2011)

Have any of you played multi-player yet? Do you take the team you've built up on there or start again afresh? One of the things that put me off story mode was the fact you're not building up and levelling a team.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 2, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Have any of you played multi-player yet? Do you take the team you've built up on there or start again afresh? One of the things that put me off story mode was the fact you're not building up and levelling a team.


 
Online? No, haven't had a good enough net connection for a while to do that... From what I understand though, you can take teams that you've levelled up yourself and play them online.


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> One of the things that put me off story mode was the fact you're not building up and levelling a team.



  What's story mode?  Is it not the same as campaign?  (I am not playing legendary btw, just the dark elves edition)


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 2, 2011)

tommers said:


> What's story mode?  Is it not the same as campaign?  (I am not playing legendary btw, just the dark elves edition)


 
Me too, how is legendary different, is it worth getting?


E2a - ah, so 20 races instead of 9, and a story mode seems to be about it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 2, 2011)

So we're not even discussing the same game?  

Although, we are. Except I have 11 more races than you, a story mode, and altered game mechanics that brings it closer to the current living rulebook than the dark elves edition attempted (I think).

Which may explain why you're undefeated and I'm getting my arse handed to me on a plate nine games out of ten.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2011)

DaRealSpoon said:


> . Must just be you



It was  

Made sure I read the living rulebook from cover to cover and some online guides and now winning more games. I hadn't realised about the helping people with an attack thing where your strength increased by one per adjacent player. The other thing I did wrong was in the buying of my initial team. I blew all my money on the expensive players where I've since learned that (certainly with chaos) you're better off just buying the bog standard players and using most of the excess on buying re-rolls. Then buy the stronger players with your winnings and you still have the re-rolls that you initially purchased.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 15, 2014)

This is coming out for iPad and Android tablets 'early July' so round about nowish...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2014)

Oohhh really!?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 21, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oohhh really!?


I keep checking daily. 

Any day now, apparently...

Been getting into it again lately. I guess the digital version on tablets is completely new to those who have macs.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 23, 2014)

I got invited to the Beta for the Android tablet version, or I was meant to... I think my half cut down, never used it, don't want to Google+ page scared off the devs so I never got the damn thing 

Anyway, another 2 weeks until its released supposedly.



> *Newsletter #16 - Calling all Android users!*
> Hello everyone!
> 
> If you have an Android phone or tablet, and are interested in Beta testing Talisman: Digital Edition then we need your help!
> ...



edit: dammit I misread the last 2 posts... nothing to see here


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 23, 2014)

Um, Talisman DE isnt Blood Bowl. But yeah, they're beta testing Talisman for Android now. I'm on the beta but can't be arsed at the moment really.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I keep checking daily.
> 
> Any day now, apparently...
> 
> Been getting into it again lately. I guess the digital version on tablets is completely new to those who have macs.



Heh me too...very interested to see how this plays. Space Hulk was very novel at first but then did start to feel a little clumsy to play...


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh me too...very interested to see how this plays. Space Hulk was very novel at first but then did start to feel a little clumsy to play...



Have you played the pc version? Although not without its idiosyncracies it beats all the die rolls and remembering every bloody rule when you need to of the table top endevour. Of all the fantasy board game ports it works better than the original imo. Or rather it works the same but without all the die rolling graft but still feels you're playing the thing despite that element missing iyswim.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2014)

Nope never played but wanted too...


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 31, 2014)

This is released today apparently.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2014)

Ok will have a look in the app store...


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll end up getting it although there's only 2 playable teams with four more addable with DLC. What about the other 17?  Let me know what it's like if you get it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2014)

It was three quid so thought why not? It's decent, much like the game I remember playing twenty odd years ago.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2014)

I've got an old version on the downstairs mac. Played it once. Should probably delete it. I don't like sport, I don't like american football and I foolishly downloaded this because orcs.

fuck that. Back to spacehulk


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 4, 2014)

It's more fighting than sport; especially for a bashy team like the orcs. Like people who play dominoes down the pub it's more about the beer than the dominoes.

I loathe sport and american football. I like tactical board games though.


----------



## yield (Aug 8, 2014)

I got Blood Bowl on android not played it on PC. Steep learning curve. 

Think I'm getting to hang of Orcs. Thankfully this has given me a few tips http://bbtactics.com/strategy/races/


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2014)

I might buy it but it's flagged up In app purchases.   How bad are they?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2014)

tommers said:


> I might buy it but it's flagged up In app purchases.   How bad are they?



Seems to play ok for me. 



yield said:


> Think I'm getting to hang of Orcs. Thankfully this has given me a few tips http://bbtactics.com/strategy/races/



Orcs are regarded as the best team to start out with. I take it you've downloaded living rulebook 5?


----------



## yield (Aug 8, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Orcs are regarded as the best team to start out with. I take it you've downloaded living rulebook 5?


Yes. Basics seem to be doing my less risky moves first. Concentrated on buying rerolls and apothecaries.

Only making two dice blocks. And when receiving forming an X huddle around the ball carrier.

I tried Skaven too. Easy to score a try with the dodgy gutter runners then the team got wiped.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2014)

I wouldn't worry as much about apothecaries with a strength team. one can be handy but they're mainly for the agility teams who are fucked without them. rerolls are important. Fan factor too when initially creating a team as you can't buy any later on and it gives you more winnings.


----------



## yield (Aug 8, 2014)

I didn't know about fan factor. Didn't bother with it or cheerleaders. Thanks for the advice.

I've found the apothecaries useful. Avoided a lot of deaths so far. What do you think about trolls? Seem unreliable?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2014)

yield said:


> I didn't know about fan factor. Didn't bother with it or cheerleaders. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I've found the apothecaries useful. Avoided a lot of deaths so far. What do you think about trolls? Seem unreliable?


Yeah cheer leaders and coaches you can forget about, they both literally affect one of twelve (iirc) kick off roles.

Fan factor you build over time but it's useful to start out with as much as you can as it affects post match funds coming in. You can only buy it when you roll the team. Tbh I'd spend money on that rather than an apothecary and just let players die. Chances are when starting out you'll be able to buy an apothecary for the match with inducements and it only really becomes important to have one on the payroll when your team has developed a bit to protect your skilled players. Deaths are quite rare especially for teams with higher armour value. If you've experienced a couple you're having terrible luck but I'd just let die and buy again from winnings.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2014)

The high strength dumb players have their uses but are really unreliable. Again I wouldn't initially roll a team with one but they have their uses on the line of scrimmage if you fancy buying one later.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2014)

Don't ever waste a reroll with a troll or similar if they have the loner 'skill'. you'll burn through them for nothing.


----------

